# Sharpening Scissors and Thinning Shears.



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a set of Equinox Professional Razor Edge Scissors and thinning shears. Looking back in my Amazon history, I bought them in 2015 for about $33. I have searched for a place locally to have them sharpened to no avail. All my friends are saying to ship them off to Whitman's but I worry that it would cost more than I paid for them. Now I understand that they will never compare to the $200 pairs of scissors that everyone else has but I was always happy with them. They have given me 5 years of grooming so I got my money's worth. I'm about to give up and just order another set. Which I believe it sells for around $40 now. What would you do?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Stop in at some local haircutters and ask them where they have their scissors sharpened. Many old school locksmiths and hardware stores do tool sharpening as well.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered a new set. Poor Winx needs groomed now and the old scissors will just hack up her spay coat. I was able to trim Pilot's coat at least. I will check to see if one of those places can help. Now I'll always have a back up set.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

$30 a pair. They won’t be getting professionally sharpened unless I find someone who charges a lot less! Glad I ordered a new set!


----------

